
New Day newspaper targets 'time-poor' readers - grahamel
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-35628729
======
mchahn
Hmm. A brief version paper by a tabloid company. Will it reduce the size of
the Elvis/Alien marriage story to just a one-liner?

